# Should I get a GSD Puppy?



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Hello all, 

I have been thinking to get a GSD Puppy(Male) for quiet a few months for now. So I decided to post here, to ask opinions from other GSD Owners, If I and GSD can get along happily. 

Why only GSD? I love the looks of it and its intelligence. I would like to get a Show-line GSD and I just needed it for 100% Companionship.

About house: Its a townhouse, with a unfenced backyard (15x15). Backyard leads to a huge area and lake which I could use for playing with him. My community has a huge circular driveway(half a mile) which I could use to walk him. I would like to keep the dog indoor only (most likely in crate when I am not in house.)

About me: Single(26), Software engineer by profession and I work 9 to 6 and I live in Miami. And I have never owned a pet before.

Currently, my parents live with me. But I would be solely responsible for taking care of the GSD. Of course they will feed him during the day but as per them for now they wont take any responsibility for taking him out (as they are kind of afraid/not into pets that much like me  ). I should be easily able to dedicate at least an hour+ a day to play/train with him and walk him in morning and night time.

If you think, I and GSD can get along happily, does anyone here have any recommendation for a reputable breeder in Miami??? I was looking around to spend $1k, I don't know if that is enough to get a great looking puppy.

Thanks for your upcoming advices.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome to the board. as far as being able to recommend a breeder in the miami area i've got nothing but i really have nothing for showline. What KINDA of showline? American or German? That can help others narrow it down for you. Please be aware that the dog you're looking for may not necessary be close to you. You may have to have your puppy shipped to you when the time comes. Also be aware that training a GSD is for life as is socialization. As far as the $1k.... i think you're pushing that one on a showline. Showlines tend to be more expensive than working line GSDs. Showlines can range anywhere from $1500 +. Anything below the $1200 mark could be questionable.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

It is important that everyone in the household is on the same page with having a pet. If your parents don't want one in the house then it is best to wait until you are on your own. Dogs can pick up on those things. If they aren't on board with having a GSD then they really aren't going to like all the fur in their food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't see why not as long as you're up for the 10+ year long commitment. Have you ever owned a dog (any dog, not just GSD) before?

GSD's are not for the average couch potato pet owner. They require daily exercise and mental stimulation. They are very intelligent, but if that intelligence isn't challenged, the dogs can easily become bored.

If you're up for the challenge, I say go for it. Research breeders and ask questions. Don't just jump into the first cute puppy you see in the paper or on the internet. Good luck.

ETA: There's a west german show line breeder right in boca raton that posts on this board from time to time. I don't know them or their dogs personally, but I believe they have a pretty good reputation around here. From what I can see, they do all the right things when it comes to being considered a "reputable breeder". 

http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/index.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

troy_mia said:


> About house: Its a townhouse, with a unfenced backyard (15x15). Backyard leads to a huge area and lake which I could use for playing with him. My community has a huge circular driveway(half a mile) which I could use to walk him. I would like to keep the dog indoor only (most likely in crate when I am not in house.)


I wish your yard was fenced in, for his safety, but I think what you have now will be fine as long as someone goes outside with the puppy/dog when he goes outside. You definitly want to crate a puppy when you are not home or when you cannot watch him, it's for his safety and the safety of your belongings.



troy_mia said:


> About me: Single(26), Software engineer by profession and I work 9 to 6 and I live in Miami. And I have never owned a pet before
> 
> Currently, my parents live with me. But I would be solely responsible for taking care of the GSD. Of course they will feed him during the day but as per them for now they wont take any responsibility for taking him out (as they are kind of afraid/not into pets that much like me  ). I should be easily able to dedicate at least an hour+ a day to play/train with him and walk him in morning and night time.


Because you work for 9 hours plus the drive to and from work and your parents will not be letting him out while you are not home, you need to get a dog walker or a friend/neighbor to let the puppy out once or twice while you are not home. A puppy cannot hold their bladder for that long. Is there a way you can take an hour off for lunch to let him out? Can you get a friend or neighbor to let the puppy out? If not, then you should not get a GSD puppy unless it is an older puppy like 6+ months old. An hour a day is not enough time to exercise/play/train a GSD puppy. They require alot of attention, alot of training and alot of exercise.



troy_mia said:


> If you think, I and GSD can get along happily, does anyone here have any recommendation for a reputable breeder in Miami??? I was looking around to spend $1k, I don't know if that is enough to get a great looking puppy.
> 
> Thanks for your upcoming advices.


KZoppa is correct, a well bred Showline GSD puppy will cost you about $1500+

Although it seems like alot of money, I cannot urge you enough to go through a reputable breeder. One that titles, health checks, temperment checks and will be there to take back the puppy if it does not work out.

Read this http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You could make it work, but I think your parents would have to be willing to help out a bit.

Puppies got through a nipping stage (think - they use their mouths for hands) and need to be housebroken and exercised physically and mentally.

Andrew Masia lives north of you in Boca Raton and is a good breeder of show line dogs.

You will not get one for $1000 though. Think double that for starters on a show line puppy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a great rescue in Florida. I would start there. You could foster adult dogs for a bit to 'get into it' so to speak. See what dog ownership is all about before you take the plunge. An older dog would not need to be let out during the day, and past the puppy nippy stage. You could sign up for obedience classes to take and learn how to train a dog also. There are so many dogs that need rescue and volunteers to foster them too. I am trying to think of the one on Facebook (I am at work and cannot look it up). Maybe K9 services German shepherd rescue?


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am pretty much in your same shoes. Im 27 and will be bringing home my first GSD puppy this summer. My GF works the sames hours as I do and you, typical work day. There is a lot of good advise on this site but there is also some overkill. If some had it their way, no one would own a GSD unless you can devote 4 hours a day to training, etc etc. Basically, they think you should have no life other than caring for your puppy. 

Obvisously that is silly. There are thousands of well adjusted GSD's out there with owners that have normal working lives. As a puppy you will have to devote more time to care and training, but its not as daunting as many on here make it sound. I raised and trained a lab from a puppy and had her qualified as a master hunter. I did all that while working my first job out of college on my own. If you have a neighbor that can let the puppy out during the day that's great, but if not, then it's not the end of the world. You just need to get an ex-pen and be that much more vigalent when you are home for bathroom training. Bottom line, it can and it is done all the time, so take the "you shouldn't own a GSD" with a grain of salt.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome troy_mia - this is a great forum and I hope you will enjoy it. GSD's are wonderful dogs - but they are not for everyone, as you can easily tell by looking at the statistics of the numbers of Shepherds turned into shelters nationwide every year. Yes they are good looking - but you can say that about most breeds, and that isn't the best reason for getting one. More important is their intelligence and versatility, which is where a lot of people run into trouble. This is not a dog which can be happy left alone/ignored, or untrained, for long stretches of time -they thrive on being with people. The first red flag I see is your parents, who have already indicated that they won't interact with it when you are not there and are "afraid." As your dog matures, this could become a real problem - GSD's can be dominant and pushy (not all but many) and they pick up on a person who is nervous around them really fast, which can bring out the bully in some. Unless you can find a trustworthy adult, willing to commit to taking your dog out to relieve itself (and this needs to happen multiple times a day when he is very young, until his bladder is developed enough to go for more than a couple of hours) getting a baby is probably not the best way to go. And while an hour of playtime will be OK for a little puppy, it will not be near enough exercise for an adult. You will also need to invest in obedience training, to establish your role as leader, and to get him socialized with other people and dogs.

The second red flag is not having a secure yard. This often ends up with an owner tying or chaining a dog out (NEVER do this), installing something like an electric fence (doesn't always work), or the dog has to stay inside when he can't be monitored - which is actually the safest approach.

I think you and a GSD could be good friends - but my vote is to not start with a puppy. Basically it is just like having a baby - a great deal of work, expensive (all the vet visits for shots etc.) and the cuteness stage is very fleeting. At 6 months, your dog enters puberty - and if you remember what you or some of your friends were like as teenagers (challenging authority for one) that's what you are going to get. How will your parents deal with that? I think for all concerned, adopting an older dog would be a much better way to start, you can always get a puppy later - when you get a dog from a Rescue (rather than a shelter, which generally doesn't have the time to bother with much in the way of evaluation) what you see is what you get, and the Rescue will match you up with the best dog they can find which fits your situation. If he/she is over a year, you are beyond the teething/chewing stage, most of the fear periods, and should know a lot about the temperament and dog's health. By all means talk to Andrew (Jagenstadt GSD's), sometimes breeders have older dogs they want to place - but you might also want to call some of the Florida rescues, which you can Google. Heidi's Legacy is in Lithia (all-breed, but they get GSD's) and Tampa Bay come to mind. 

Good luck - keep us posted!
_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> I am pretty much in your same shoes. Im 27 and will be bringing home my first GSD puppy this summer. My GF works the sames hours as I do and you, typical work day. There is a lot of good advise on this site but there is also some overkill. If some had it their way, no one would own a GSD unless you can devote 4 hours a day to training, etc etc. Basically, they think you should have no life other than caring for your puppy.


I am 23 years old. I got my GSD puppy when I was 21 years old. I got my puppy when he was 11 weeks old. I work 6am-2:30pm. I work less than 5 minutes from my house. I can go home at lunch and let my puppy out for a potty break. To leave a puppy home alone for 9 hours without a potty break is cruel. They cannot hold their bladder for that long and to ask them to do that is wrong. If you only dedicate 1 hour a day for training, exercising and play then I feel bad for your dog. GSD's need more than an hour a day for all of that. If you cannot give that to them then you should not get a GSD.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anja1Blue said:


> Welcome troy_mia - this is a great forum and I hope you will enjoy it. GSD's are wonderful dogs - but they are not for everyone, as you can easily tell by looking at the statistics of the numbers of Shepherds turned into shelters nationwide every year. Yes they are good looking - but you can say that about most breeds, and that isn't the best reason for getting one. More important is their intelligence and versatility, which is where a lot of people run into trouble. This is not a dog which can be happy left alone/ignored, or untrained, for long stretches of time -they thrive on being with people. The first red flag I see is your parents, who have already indicated that they won't interact with it when you are not there and are "afraid." As your dog matures, this could become a real problem - GSD's can be dominant and pushy (not all but many) and they pick up on a person who is nervous around them really fast, which can bring out the bully in some. Unless you can find a trustworthy adult, willing to commit to taking your dog out to relieve itself (and this needs to happen multiple times a day when he is very young, until his bladder is developed enough to go for more than a couple of hours) getting a baby is probably not the best way to go. And while an hour of playtime will be OK for a little puppy, it will not be near enough exercise for an adult. You will also need to invest in obedience training, to establish your role as leader, and to get him socialized with other people and dogs.
> 
> The second red flag is not having a secure yard. This often ends up with an owner tying or chaining a dog out (NEVER do this), installing something like an electric fence (doesn't always work), or the dog has to stay inside when he can't be monitored - which is actually the safest approach.
> 
> ...


 
You're speaking in the extreme. In a perfect world it would be great if you can go home several times a day but for a majority of people that is not feasible. To exclude them off hand from raising a dog from a puppy is silly. I've spoken at length to my breeder who's been raising GSD's for the better part of her life about the length of time that they are left at home. As long as they have a safe area such as a cage and ex-pen to sue the restrooom during the day, you can raise a GSD just fine. Spend some time with them early in the morning and when you get home. It is done all the time.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am 23 years old. I got my GSD puppy when I was 21 years old. I got my puppy when he was 11 weeks old. I work 6am-2:30pm. I work less than 5 minutes from my house. I can go home at lunch and let my puppy out for a potty break. To leave a puppy home alone for 9 hours without a potty break is cruel. They cannot hold their bladder for that long and to ask them to do that is wrong. If you only dedicate 1 hour a day for training, exercising and play then I feel bad for your dog. GSD's need more than an hour a day for all of that. If you cannot give that to them then you should not get a GSD.


 
Get an expen in additon to their crate and designate a bathroom area.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> Get an expen in additon to their crate and designate a bathroom area.


That is going to bite you in the butt as your GSD gets older and thinks it's ok to still potty in the house. Potty training could become more difficult.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> That is going to bite you in the butt as your GSD gets older and thinks it's ok to still potty in the house. Potty training could become more difficult.


It might make it a little more difficult but it's by no means unreasonable or impossible. Plenty of people train their dogs for both inside and outside. People that live in apartments or high rises, for example.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> It might make it a little more difficult but it's by no means unreasonable or impossible. Plenty of people train their dogs for both inside and outside. People that live in apartments or high rises, for example.


I was living in an apartment when I got my GSD puppy and I was still able to take him outside at lunch time. Never used a potty pad.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I was living in an apartment when I got my GSD puppy and I was still able to take him outside at lunch time. Never used a potty pad.


 
Well, kudos to you. Most dont live that close to where they work. Obviosuly, if that was an option, it wouldnt be a problem to go home and let them out, but that is an ideal situation. If you have to drive 15-20 minutes to work its not feasible, which is the norm. I live in Houston and have to commute to work, not to mention that gas is $4/gallon and the extra trip adds a third to your cost of gas. Its the reality for many and to exclude them from having a puppy is silly. It simply takes dedication and utilizing the time you have when you are home.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the amount of time you spend working a cat might be a better option.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Girth said:


> I think the amount of time you spend working a cat might be a better option.


 
Oh good lord.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

lonestarag05 said:


> It might make it a little more difficult but it's by no means unreasonable or impossible. Plenty of people train their dogs for both inside and outside. People that live in apartments or high rises, for example.


Those people have Chihuahuas and Pomeranians pooping and peeing on potty pads, not adult German Shepherds.

The OP has *NEVER* had a dog before and you are giving the advice that he spend a little time before and after work with it (while it is in an expen *ALL* day) and the dog will turn out just fine? 

Your advice is quite reckless, especially for a person with absolutely no experience and is going to do this on his own while living with people that don't support his decision.

The people on this board are GSD enthusiasts and are quite excited when others become interested in the breed, and we know FIRST HAND what it's like raising and training these dogs. We offer our opinions and advice because we want to see people succeed with their GSDs and like to hear that they are stable, sound tempered and healthy...not in a shelter or rescue. 

Most of us do work regular jobs, but we also know that it is important that these puppies are walked and have a bathroom break during the day. What is wrong with advising the OP to hire a dog walker, or a neighbor? Don't you agree that this would be the BEST situation, instead of pooping and peeing in an expen all day with no exercise or stimulation?

Puppy raising SHOULD be a daunting process that takes up a large part of our time...it is fun, rewarding and delightful...but no one will say it's a piece of cake, as you insinuate. 

With all due respect, you may have done this with one lab at some point in your life, but you are on a board full of people that have been raising/training GSDs, sometimes multiples at a time, throughout their life, their advice is priceless and should be respected...not sloughed off as crazy, irrational dog nuts.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Those people have Chihuahuas and Pomeranians, not German Shepherds.
> 
> The OP has *NEVER* had a dog before and you are giving the advice that he spend a little time before and after work with it (while it is in an expen *ALL* day) and the dog will turn out just fine?
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Great post!


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Those people have Chihuahuas and Pomeranians pooping and peeing on potty pads, not adult German Shepherds.
> 
> The OP has *NEVER* had a dog before and you are giving the advice that he spend a little time before and after work with it (while it is in an expen *ALL* day) and the dog will turn out just fine?
> 
> ...


 
Where did I say "a little time"? Don't construe my words to fit your position. There is plenty of time to spend with your puppy in the evening. For example, I will be waking up early and when I come home spend the evening with my puppy enroll in classes, etc etc. 

Of course, if you can find a neighbor or have the means to employ a dog walker then by all means do it. However, those are not available to everyone and to say that if you dont have a neighbor that can help or the extra funds to hire a dog walker (which is expensive) that doesn't exclude you from owning a GSD or any other breed for that matter. 

Don't talk down to me about "owning a lab sometime in my life". I trained, hunted and competed with my dog up until February of this year when she passed away from cancer. Many make out owning a GSD as an impossibily unless you live at home, and have no life. I find that to be ludicrous. Take your puppy with you to do things, go on walks. It can all be done, and done well, even if you work all day. 

If the OP is naive enough to think that owning a puppy is easy, well that's one thing. However, there is enough time in the day to spend time with your puppy, work and have a life. It's very doable. GSD's are special but they still conform to the same needs as many other breeds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> Where did I say "a little time"? Don't construe my words to fit your position. There is plenty of time to spend with your puppy in the evening. For example, I will be waking up early and when I come home spend the evening with my puppy enroll in classes, etc etc.


You said this



lonestarag05 said:


> If some had it their way, no one would own a GSD unless you can devote 4 hours a day to training, etc etc. Basically, they think you should have no life other than caring for your puppy.


Training can easily take a half hour to an hour.

Exercising should be an hour or more.

Play should be about an hour or more.

If you do not have 4 hours to spend on your puppy/dog, why get one? They are not a yard ornament or a piece of furniture. They are a living, breathing creatures that need love and attention. If you have a spouse or children, do you only speak and interact with them an hour out of the day? If so, do you think that they are happy?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I haven't seen this asked or talked about...

Yes, people get puppies and leave them home for 8-10 hours stretches while they work and the pups adjust. I think it takes longer to house train them, but to some people that's not a big deal. So far so good....

However, the OP has stated that his parents won't be doing anything with the puppy so I'm wondering if they'll be home all day too? (I see where he did said they would feed the dog but not let it out..will this be at 5 at night or??) 

Leaving a puppy home alone can work. Leaving a puppy home in a crate while people in the house possibly ignore it's cries for hours on end, seems like a recipe for disaster. That would be my concern. Is the puppy being trained to stay home alone all day, or is the puppy learning that it spends it's life staring out behind bars while the rest of his pack (the OP's parents) ignore him?

Would the parents be able to remain quiet if the puppy started to whine, cry or bark or would they start yelling at it to be quiet? Are they going to become so annoyed by it's cries that they throw a shoe at the crate? What happens if the puppy gets sick in it's crate at 10 in the morning? Will the people in the house be able to tolerate that smell all day until the owner gets home?

Honestly, in this case it's not the puppy being left alone that would concern me. I'd be worried about how the parents will be able to tolerate everything they'll have to tolerate if the puppy is left in a crate all day, in their house if they're home. Crying, whining, pooping, peeing, yelping, banging it's paws on the crate, incessant barking to be let out...etc. etc. etc.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> You said this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Where are you getting "1 hr" from what I said? Give me a break. And where did I say "only interact with them an hour a day"? You're just making up inflammatory statements to fit your jaded agenda. Here's a schedule, for example:

545am-645am: wake up, bathroom, 
training session, feed.

530pm - 1030pm: train, exercise, socialize spend time with dog.

Hmmmm, unless my math is off that's 6 hrs of time that you can use to do a variety of things with your puppy training, socializing and just in general spending time with them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> Where are you getting "1 hr" from what I said? Give me a break. And where did I say "only interact with them an hour a day"? You're just making up inflammatory statements to fit your jaded agenda. Here's a schedule, for example:


Because you replied to the OP's post and they said



troy_mia said:


> I should be easily able to dedicate at least an hour+ a day to play/train with him and walk him in morning and night time.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Because you replied to the OP's post and they said


 
He said "at least". Not "I can only dedicate an hour a day to a puppy".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> He said "at least". Not "I can only dedicate an hour a day to a puppy".


At least an hour means that he may only have an hour a day to work with the puppy and sometimes more than an hour.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

lonestarag05 & lonestarag05

You two are like squabbling siblings......


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Ok, enough with the bickering. Back on topic.*

I think the main concern here is the parents that live with the OP not completely wanting the dog. This could cause a really stressful living environment for the humans and the dog and should really be discussed before moving forward. I know reputable rescues require all adults living in the home to be onboard and to sign the adoption contract, I hope that reputable breeders take similiar precautions. To me, that is more of an issue than a 9 to 5 work day.

I got my first puppy (3 months) while I lived alone and worked 8-5pm with at least a half hour drive time. It took forever to house train her and I cried for 2 weeks wondering what the heck I had done because I wasn't prepared for the work involved. I didn't want a puppy to begin with, I started my searching looking for adult dogs. 

OP, I highly suggest you consider contacting a reputable rescue in your area and adopting a young adult for your first GSD AFTER you have a long talk with your parents. It's a good way to get your feet wet and gain experience with the breed without the house breaking, biting, and energy needs of a puppy. A young adult will still need plenty of exercise and training but will be more forgiving of your hours and possibly easier on your parents.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

You said, and I quote, "Spend some time with them early in the morning and when you get home". Spending "some" time with a puppy, isn't exactly enough, and I think that you are aware of that as well. I don't need to construe your words, you have said them perfectly enough to fit all of our positions.

You had a similar thread to this that had multiple pages on it of people giving the same advice, and you heeded their advice and were quite thankful for it. Now, I take it you are "taking it with a grain of salt" and you think we all "work at home and have no life"...where do you get that from based on the advice that many of us gave you where we implicitly said that we all DO work, but you have to do things the right way...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ussion-puppy-home-those-work-normal-jobs.html

I wasn't talking down to you and I'm sorry that you can't take advice or comments thoughtfully from people that are much more "dog wise" than yourself. If you are the expert after owning and training one labrador, then why are you asking the same questions that the OP is? 

And, if you agree that our advice truly is the BEST scenario, then why not agree with it, and if the OP says later that his funds are low or he doesn't know his neighbors, then we will help him trouble shoot, just like we did FOR YOU. 

I thought I knew it all after raising and training my first GSD, boy was I wrong...you haven't even raised and trained your *first* GSD yet, but you certainly want to imply that we are only credible because we are crazy recluses that work from home and like to scare unknowing new GSD owners away. So, please don't talk down to ME. 

And yes...the OP may be just NAIVE enough to take YOUR advice and likely have a big mess on his hands. That's why you are being reckless.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I got my first puppy (3 months) while I lived alone and worked 8-5pm with at least a half hour drive time. It took forever to house train her and I cried for 2 weeks wondering what the heck I had done because I wasn't prepared for the work involved. I didn't want a puppy to begin with, I started my searching looking for adult dogs.
> 
> OP, I highly suggest you consider contacting a reputable rescue in your area and adopting a young adult for your first GSD AFTER you have a long talk with your parents. It's a good way to get your feet wet and gain experience with the breed without the house breaking, biting, and energy needs of a puppy. A young adult will still need plenty of exercise and training but will be more forgiving of your hours and possibly easier on your parents.


:thumbup: Fantastic idea!


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> You said, and I quote, "Spend some time with them early in the morning and when you get home". Spending "some" time with a puppy, isn't exactly enough, and I think that you are aware of that as well. I don't need to construe your words, you have said them perfectly enough to fit all of our positions.
> 
> You had a similar thread to this that had multiple pages on it of people giving the same advice, and you heeded their advice and were quite thankful for it. Now, I take it you are "taking it with a grain of salt" and you think we all "work at home and have no life"...where do you get that from based on the advice that many of us gave you where we implicitly said that we all DO work, but you have to do things the right way...
> 
> ...


 
I do appreciate the input given, but im tired of this dicsussion. I've done my research and know what kind of time is needed to raise a dog from a puppy and i'm quite comfortable with it. Adopting an adult dog is a completely reasonable avenue and if my posts were worded to imply that the OP should adopt a puppy that was not my intention. 

My whole point is that you CAN raise a puppy while working a full time job. Is it a big committment? Yes, of course it is. But it's very reasonable to do so.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Well, that is some great set of advices.

I guess in summary most of the common suggestion :
1. Its 50-50 to get a puppy. And more biased towards getting an adult.
2. I need to get my puppy out atleast once during the mid-day. 
3. I need to spend more than 1 hour for its training. 
4. Getting from reputable breeder & atleast 1500 is required to get a decent showline puppy.

In reply to the above suggestions:
1. Getting a puppy from a good breeder seems more reasonable to me -- as I will know atleast its parents - that might give me some hint of its temper and health concerns. 

2. Well, I know before hand this will be a concern. My office is 15miles away from house and its 35 mins commute each way. My best bet would be work few hours from home every day and shift office work hours to 11 to 6. My dad works 9 to 6 schedule too. My mom is currently out of country till September. Neither me or my parents had pet before. Well my plan was to get a puppy and train him well by September so that my mom will feel comfortable around it. My mom doesn't like dogs that will jump up constantly and pull on leash and stuff. Its more to say my parents are uncomfortable with such behaviors rather than afraid. I am sure she could let her out on backyard restrained for a hour and then put him back into crate later during the day time. 

3. I really meant I can spend easily more than 1 hour a day.... For example - Walk him in morning for 15 mins easily.
- When I can get back to home say 6.30ish. I could spend time from 6.30 onwards to 8.00 or 8.30... 
- Probably walk him after his & mine dinner say 15mins.

4. So far I found 4 to 5 websites vomkirsys, southernimportk9, vonjagenstadt, vom-osterhagen. These are not in any preference order. I haven't contacted anyone yet. Let me know, if any one of those breeders has a big red flag or anyone gsd owner had issues with those breeders.

Thanks again for the advices.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am 23 years old. I got my GSD puppy when I was 21 years old. I got my puppy when he was 11 weeks old. I work 6am-2:30pm. I work less than 5 minutes from my house. I can go home at lunch and let my puppy out for a potty break. To leave a puppy home alone for 9 hours without a potty break is cruel. They cannot hold their bladder for that long and to ask them to do that is wrong. If you only dedicate 1 hour a day for training, exercising and play then I feel bad for your dog. GSD's need more than an hour a day for all of that. If you cannot give that to them then you should not get a GSD.


i do agree with you. as i have a puppy now how weak her bladder is. and puppy pads and my bissel are my life savers. I really love my pup, she is so very intelligent.  I work 6-2 also as the opener at my sonic and have a 10 minute drive home. I do have roommates though that could let her to go bathroom if i need them to.  she is actually almost sleeping through the night which i am super happy about. when i got her she was waking up at least 3 to 4 times a night for me to let her out, but now she is only waking up once. 
As for the no fenced in back yard, i live in a very large apartment and all i have is a balcony. but we have a great area we can use called the long leaf trace. Its wonderful because it is pet friendly and i can tire her out while getting me tired out  
It is manageable but before you get a gsd, you really need to figure out how to budget your time. You will not get much sleep when the pup first comes home. 
I agree with the others, try to foster a dog, see what is manageable for you. not only does it help you with figuring out if you are ready for a pup, but you also help a dog in need.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

gsdraven said:


> *Ok, enough with the bickering. Back on topic.*
> 
> I think the main concern here is the parents that live with the OP not completely wanting the dog. This could cause a really stressful living environment for the humans and the dog and should really be discussed before moving forward. I know reputable rescues require all adults living in the home to be onboard and to sign the adoption contract, I hope that reputable breeders take similiar precautions. To me, that is more of an issue than a 9 to 5 work day.
> 
> ...


Very well said!

I really don't understand why people think a dog won't bond with them unless they get it as a puppy. I got Kaija when she was 8-10 months old & Gunner when he was 20 months old. If they were any more bonded to me, they would have to be surgically removed. As for training an adult dog.... No problem at all, especially if you do clicker training. My old boy was learning new "tricks" up until he died at age 13.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Dogaroo said:


> Very well said!
> 
> I really don't understand why people think a dog won't bond with them unless they get it as a puppy. I got Kaija when she was 8-10 months old & Gunner when he was 20 months old. If they were any more bonded to me, they would have to be surgically removed. As for training an adult dog.... No problem at all, especially if you do clicker training. My old boy was learning new "tricks" up until he died at age 13.


Thanks! That's one of the misconceptions about rescues that really bugs me. Every single one of my fosters has bonded to me, some of them even more than the dog I raised since a pup, and then gone on to bond with their adoptive family even more. This breed especially is a breed that wants to be bonded with their owner.

The other misconception that bugs me is the "not knowing their personality". Puppies go through so many changes as they mature that you won't know their full personality for 2-3 years where as when you adopt an adult GSD from reputable rescue, what you see is what you get. Sure there are some question marks as far as genetic health issues but those can crop up in dogs from breeders too.

And now I will take my own warning and stay on topic.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

troy_mia said:


> I am sure she could let her out on backyard restrained for a hour and then put him back into crate later during the day time.


What do you mean by "let her out on backyard restrained for a hour" I hope you mean that she will be out there with her on a leash? You definitly do not want to leave a puppy outside, alone in a back yard with no fence, anyone can snatch her up, not to mention another dog could easily get to her. You also do not want to tie her up in the back yard, she could possibly strangle herself, get tangled up or escape.



troy_mia said:


> I really meant I can spend easily more than 1 hour a day.... For example - Walk him in morning for 15 mins easily.
> - When I can get back to home say 6.30ish. I could spend time from 6.30 onwards to 8.00 or 8.30...
> - Probably walk him after his & mine dinner say 15mins.


A 15 minute walk twice a day will do absolutely nothing for a GSD. A walk barely even dents their energy. They need a heck of alot more exercise then that. They need to run.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Nevermind........... Sorry.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I think he has the makings to be a really good GSD owner, a few things could be different, with some SOLID advice here, and no bickering, he could learn and end up being an amazing GSD owner!


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

15 minutes of exercise in the a.m. and p.m. isn't going to be enough IMO. And when my dog is off leash in our yard (fenced in) all he does is sniff around and lay down. My point is, most dogs aren't going to run around in circles by them selves - you have interact with them and tire them out. 

I have a lab, which I've found as a breed a little less intense than GSDs and I run him off leash for 45 minutes 3 times a day. He' in my face, constantly whining if he doesn't get that much exercise. Most days we also do a little training/mental stimulation. When I was living in a more city like setting I walked him on leash for longer and made sure we got to the park for some off leash time. 

I got my dog while I was in college and I was able to make it work. I work full time and still make time for my dog. I sacrifice going out with friends at night some times, etc since I don't like to think my dog was stuck inside all day and then also at night because I wanted to go out. 

I'm a little concerned with the fact that you're parents aren't all on board with the dog. I live at home with my parents and it works out well, but my parents like dogs and are willing to be part of my training with him. They don't allow certain behaviors I don't want me dog to have (i.e. jumping on counters, people, etc.). 

I'm by no means saying getting a puppy is impossible, but it will come with some sacrifices that you'll have to make for the next 10 or more years. Personally, I feel like I have a kid and my schedule revolves around my dog. I'd look into getting an adult GSD, that way you can have an older GSD that's through it's puppy stage. If not, I'd look into some other breeds that aren't so high energy and have more exercise/mental stimulation needs. I think it's a pretty big leap to go from never having a dog before to getting a GSD puppy and it living with your parents that aren't really dog people. That's just my opinion and only that. I'm sure if you want to make it work, you absolutely can, it'll just take some work. I'm just voicing my concerns and opinions as I would with anyone. I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Those people have Chihuahuas and Pomeranians pooping and peeing on potty pads, not adult German Shepherds.
> 
> The OP has *NEVER* had a dog before and you are giving the advice that he spend a little time before and after work with it (while it is in an expen *ALL* day) and the dog will turn out just fine?
> 
> ...


Bravo! Couldn't have said it better myself. :thumbup:
And while I think a lot of dog raising is common sense, it is no slam dunc if you have never done it before and have no-one to guide you - just saying you did a superb job (with another breed) doesn't cut it for me. Let's ask the dog..... But I digress - troy_mia you have been given a lot of advice here from people who have been involved with German Shepherds for a very long time. Please understand that our pointing out the pitfalls comes in part from the fact that many of us are involved in Rescue, and/or have rescued GSD's. (I have two.) We see firsthand the results of this breed ending up in the wrong hands, thousands and thousands of times over. (Check the rescue section on this forum for just a small slice of the pie.) Not all the owners who dumped or abandoned their pets were mean cruel people. Many were well intentioned, just didn't have the right home situation or weren't prepared for the demands of a large, very active, highly intelligent dog.

All I would say at this point is not to rush into anything - make sure you and your parents are absolutely on the same page, and you have a clear plan in mind before committing. Talk to breeders, talk to rescues. Go visit as many of them as you can and get their input. If after that you feel the GSD is still for you, go for it.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have the concern that 1. you've never had a pet before and 2. your parents aren't really on board.

I suggest you read some of the posts in the behavior/puppy/aggression forum. 

While I do think YOU could possibly make it work, providing you could find someone mid day to take a puppy out, take it for a walk, do some play time, I'm not sure your parents are going to appreciate having a bitey ill mannered puppy. Because the truth is, most of them are! 

If your mom is uncomfortable with dogs, I'm sorry I don't think she'll be on board with a gsd puppy They can be BRATS. 

Again, I'm not saying it can't work, but I do agree EVERYONE has to be on board and willing to pitch in, interact and LOVE that new addition especially since your all living together..

*Lonestar*, you may also be in for a big surprise, german shepherds are not labs, while you have 'raised' and trained , I don't know howmany dogs, I know you mentioned your lab, they are a different box of cookies.

My sister has always been a die hard lab owner, and yes, also master hunter titled a few dogs, obed titled, agility titled,,I am the gsd person in the family, and she is always saying she could not 'live' with my dogs..To demanding, to high energy, require to much attention,,but hey I'm not complaining


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Ya, figure about an hour per month of bladder control, that is @ 8 weeks, or 2 months,
every 2 hours it's time to pee. In 9 hours, that's 4 failures. At that rate, it'll only take days to have trained it to pee inside, insuring it ends up a problem child.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to be blunt, but no matter what you pay, this is not likely going to work out. 
They'll feed him? and you know what happens next, right?
Food drive is strongest when pups, it should be used in nearly constant training because a big dog needs to know how to behave. That learning curve happens once, and if wasted, too often produces throw aways, and that is the apprehension expressed here. Raising a pup is an awesome responsibility and commitment. 
The landshark stage is not something your folks should deal with, that sounds like
a recipe for disaster. Consider an older dog, it will prepare you for a pup some day.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Troy....let me speak to you as a "breeder".
I think your desire and intentions are all in the right place.....but your actual life circumstances *at this time* are less than ideal for any puppy.
I would suggest that IF you truly want to add a GSD to your life at this time....that you consider adding a slightly older or mature dog.
They bond the *same* way as any puppy will..(trust me). They have the ability to be patient and tolerant for the time that you are away....and will rejoice in total delight the moment you make your appearance. They will offer honest loyalty and devotion from the minute they enter your life....until the moment they sadly leave your life.
Share your life with a more mature GSD.....it will be easier on your family as well.
You may miss the "puppy theatrics"....but you can easily add a puppy to your home later down the road.
*I don't say these things because of your work schedule, nor the place of residence.....I say these things because of the daily circumstances of family and life in general.*
This is just my opinion.....nothing more.
Robin
Best wishes!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> troy....let me speak to you as a "breeder".
> I think your desire and intentions are all in the right place.....but your actual life circumstances *at this time* are less than ideal for any puppy.
> I would suggest that if you truly want to add a gsd to your life at this time....that you consider adding a slightly older or mature dog.
> They bond the *same* way as any puppy will..(trust me). They have the ability to be patient and tolerant for the time that you are away....and will rejoice in total delight the moment you make your appearance. They will offer honest loyalty and devotion from the minute they enter your life....until the moment they sadly leave your life.
> ...


excellent advice!


----------

